

2 months ago I had never touched code. This is my first app. - espitia
https://itunes.apple.com/us/app/habit-streaks/id888808618
I had never touched code until May. After 2 months of trial and error with teamtreehouse.com and stackoverflow.com I have finally released my first app. Check it out! Any advice&#x2F;comments&#x2F;critique&#x2F;reviews would be extremely helpful!
======
shriya
What resources did you use to learn how to make it?

~~~
espitia
Teamtreehouse.com is where I learned, and communities from around the internet
helped me alot. Specially stackoverflow.

